# Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson�s Irish Oak



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*



Irish Oak is an air cured blend of ribbon cut Cavendish, Zimbabwean, Orange Virginia, Thailand Burley, and Black Perique, matured in Oak Sherry Barrels. As its name suggests, it is made in Ireland.

Irish Oak smells strong but pleasant in the tin and has the sweet, earthy aroma of charred wood. It is a bit too moist to enjoy immediately, and does benefit from some drying time. Once lit, the Perique makes itself known in a bold way, and the lone Virginia gives just enough of a nip at your tongue to let you know it's there. Otherwise, however, Irish Oak is a very simple smoke, and one that requires little analysis to enjoy. I have heard others say it has a slighty fruitiness to it, but I have not experienced this. Rather, the tobacco I've enjoyed produces a thick, light-colored smoke that's woodsy, pleasantly tangy, and uncomplicated on the tongue.



Irish Oak is very appropriately named, as smoking it reminds me of those cool autumn nights spent at my brother and sister-in-law's house by the lake, with the campfire crackling. It's a smoke I revisit quite often just for the sake of nostalgia: My sister-in-law has passed on and we've moved away from the area, so this particular tobacco blend is a source of comfort for me.

Irish Oak is a fine smoke and, with it, brings fine memories.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*

Nice review John but WTF?!? Did you pack your pipe that way? The charring light would have been a biatch! I hope your fingers are unburnt. LOL


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*



Tashaz said:


> Nice review John but WTF?!? Did you pack your pipe that way? The charring light would have been a biatch! I hope your fingers are unburnt. LOL


ROFL!! No, it was actually my girlfriend's idea, in order to get an interesting view of the tobacco without just dumping it out and photographing it that way. 

I've kind of taken to including a similar shot in all my pipe 'baccy reviews, but now I'm a bit afraid someone new to the hobby may actually pack their first bowl that way...do you think? :shock:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*



Nurse_Maduro said:


> ROFL!! No, it was actually my girlfriend's idea, in order to get an interesting view of the tobacco without just dumping it out and photographing it that way.
> 
> I've kind of taken to including a similar shot in all my pipe 'baccy reviews, but now I'm a bit afraid someone new to the hobby may actually pack their first bowl that way...do you think? :shock:


LOL. It's all good John as I was just ragging you a little. I actually like the pic as it stands, sort of semi artistic & a very nice looking bowl indeed. :yo:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*



Tashaz said:


> LOL. It's all good John as I was just ragging you a little. I actually like the pic as it stands, sort of semi artistic & a very nice looking bowl indeed. :yo:


Damn it. I'm kicking myself for all the great ways I _should_ have replied!



Tashaz said:


> Nice review John but WTF?!? Did you pack your pipe that way?


Wait...why? Is that wrong?? :shock:



Tashaz said:


> Nice review John but WTF?!? Did you pack your pipe that way?


Did you even BOTHER to read the review?? I light the bowl off the campfire. THEREFORE, I need to have ENOUGH tobacco to catch the flame. Duh. READ b4 u cmmnt nxt time.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Did you even BOTHER to read the review?? I light the bowl off the campfire. THEREFORE, I need to have ENOUGH tobacco to catch the flame. Duh. READ b4 u cmmnt nxt time.


ound: ound:

Fantastic review. What did you think about the nicotine level in this blend? Sometimes I think that its a little high for the taste profile. Its like the smoking version of eating empty calories. For me, if a blend is going to have a lot of nicotine, it needs the body to back it up.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*

Thanks for the review, good job!


----------



## cavendishfiend (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*

Great review! There's some nice descriptive imagery and evocation of emotions in the back story that's tied in. Definitely hope to try some of this later.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*

A perfect campfire pack. The minor flesh burns on your fingers as the tobacco falls out when you first light it add to the effect!

Super review! :tu


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*



freestoke said:


> A perfect campfire pack. The minor flesh burns on your fingers as the tobacco falls out when you first light it add to the effect!


See? Someone understands me!! :yo: :lol:



karatekyle said:


> What did you think about the nicotine level in this blend? Sometimes I think that its a little high for the taste profile. Its like the smoking version of eating empty calories. For me, if a blend is going to have a lot of nicotine, it needs the body to back it up.


I think I'd have to agree with that, but I don't I'm as sensitive to the Vitamin N level. It's certainly nothing that knocks me over, but it would be nice if the blend had a bit more depth. Overall though, I'd definitely agree with your last statement.

Thanks for the kudos and comment,s guys.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*

Chiming in to second that the Vit N is a bit high for the flavor profile. 
And that might be why I love Irish Oak so much!

It's not easy to find unsweetened Cavendish blends. I've looked. . .and looked. . .and found just a few. Peterson comes through here. Admittedly, I'm a bit of a nicotine fiend. And while I really like the flavors of many Va/Bur/Per blends out there, Irish Oak let's me sip rather than puff through a bowl. 
I think it's a fair criticism to say Irish Oak doesn't have a lot of dimensions to it's flavor. But I really enjoy what's there. And there are plenty of times when I'd reach for this over an airy VaPer or a complex English.


----------



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Review: Peterson's Irish Oak*

I'm totally with you on letting it sit out a bit. One of my first go-to blends when I started smoking. Great Review!


----------

